# missing my /dev/sd* files why?

## rek2

mount /boot

mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist

I go into /dev/ and..

ls sd*

sdc  sdd

WTF?

this was working ok the last time I try to modify the kernel..

also more info:

super-rek2 dev # lspci                        

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a3)       

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a3)

00:0e.1 RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a4)

00:0e.2 RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a5)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2)

00:0f.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a3)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a3)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a3)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT] (rev a2)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5754 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

and:

super-rek2 dev # uname -a

Linux super-rek2 2.6.32-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Jan 8 11:22:07 EST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

and more:

super-rek2 dev # lsmod | grep sata                                               

sata_inic162x           7119  0 

sata_mv                23479  0 

sata_qstor              5183  0 

sata_vsc                3878  0 

sata_uli                2833  0 

sata_sis                3658  0

sata_sx4                7814  0

sata_nv                18870  1

sata_via                7605  0

sata_svw                3942  0

sata_sil24             11049  0

sata_sil                7292  0

sata_promise            9473  0

pata_sis                9439  1 sata_sis

libata                130912  51 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

----------

## rek2

oh and my fstab:

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sdb1               /boot           ext4            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sdb3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

----------

## cach0rr0

can you do a quick post of

```

cat /proc/partitions

ls -alh /dev/disk/by-path

```

?

----------

## pdr

If you moved which SATA or PATA sockets drives plug into the udev doesn't know that it is the same drive any more and relabels it. If this is the case you should have a /etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules or something similar - you can delete it (or possibly edit - when this stuff comes up because of udev persisting info I just delete them) and reboot and udev will start over at /dev/sda again.

To prevent in the future you can add your own udev rules to identify your drive (I had 4 identifical - except for their pci bus location - 1TB drives; I made rules to symlink them as /dev/raid1, /dev/raid2, etc). How to use udevadm to identify your drive(s) is documented lots of places.

----------

